# Label Printer Recommendation - Cable Tags



## drmike (Jul 9, 2015)

Looking for group recommendation here...

Shopping for a label printer to label cables of all sorts and other wired assets.  Something handheld and non PC would be great so can be used in the field.

Anyone using such devices in their shop / racks?  What brands/models have been good experience for you?

Budget is $20 - $100.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 9, 2015)

upper end of your price range but it works well, Brady BMP21-PLUS: http://www.amazon.com/Brady-BMP21-PLUS-Handheld-Printer-Multi-Line/dp/B00IELD1O4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1436472041&sr=8-3&keywords=handheld+label+printer

cheaper and similar features but I think Brady's products are more durable, Dymo RhinoPro 5200. http://www.amazon.com/RhinoPRO-Industrial-Label-Printer-1755749/dp/B002M1DEM6/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1436472041&sr=8-8&keywords=handheld+label+printer


----------



## MartinD (Jul 9, 2015)

I've always used a Dymo. Hasn't failed me yet...Well, that time I bought the wrong tape size and couldn't label anything


----------



## drmike (Jul 9, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> cheaper and similar features but I think Brady's products are more durable, Dymo RhinoPro 5200. http://www.amazon.com/RhinoPRO-Industrial-Label-Printer-1755749/dp/B002M1DEM6/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1436472041&sr=8-8&keywords=handheld+label+printer


That Dymo RhinoPro 5200 looks great for $70-80.  Nice to see they have shrink wrap and other types of labels for these.  Means it won't be just office kit, but can use in field too.

Very appreciated and great recommendation.


----------

